# Electrical license recognized in USA?



## Sparky Brother (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi 

I am an Electrician in Australia with intention to move to US. I just wander if my license is recognized in US right away or there is a certain procedure to follow in order to cover local requirements.

Any thoughts- much appreciated!

Sparky Brother


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sparky Brother said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an Electrician in Australia with intention to move to US. I just wander if my license is recognized in US right away or there is a certain procedure to follow in order to cover local requirements.
> 
> ...


Licensing is regulated at the state level. There are 50 states and a few odds and ends, so there are that many answers to your query.

I hope you're not intending to move to the US on the basis of your electrician skills.......because if you are, I suggest you stop the research now. If you're moving under a family petition or diversity visa, it's worth pursuing, though.


----------



## Sparky Brother (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Fatbrit

No! Gosh, no! I am actually a very well qualified HVAC and I just recently got that "supplementary qualification" in a push to become a better qualified tradesman and to take the advantage of both trades. You may be damn good with electricals and still have no right to touch the wire here in Australia.

I have no idea if that same thing in the US would help to find a yummy employment though!

And to answer the former question yes my relocation are in a degree related to a hope in the diversity program Green card.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Different construction site:>)
Google for "HVAC licensing", "electrical licensing *state"
After receiving the original license regular refresher classes/exams are required. As Australian you may have a shot through a US employer. Slim but possible. Check into your licenses first.


----------



## Kara (Jan 17, 2008)

Whith the housing market the way it is right now here in the states, trade jobs are hard to find. My husband and I are electrical contractors in Florida, US. and there are VERY VERY few jobs for the construction industry as a whole. There are areas of the US where there is still construction taking place, Montana being one that is having a hard time finding tradesmen.

Hope this helps.

Kara


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

When time gets better in the USA you can make a lots of money as an Electrician . I remember my next door villa wanted to add an outlet so they called an electrician and he did the job , But the bill wassssssssssssssss
$950.00 woww I was shocked .
Well as per license In California , my home in the past you need to go through school to get a license , you cant work without it , you need all kinds of insurances in case of a fire or any problem later and you have done something wrong , so you are protected , people will ask if you are insured and bonded .
Good Luck , but times are very difficult in the USA now to work and start any business .
Samer


----------



## Sparky Brother (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone thanks for the attention.

I have no doubt whatsoever the times will get better in the United States and take my bet it will be sooner than. most people think.

As a Sparky and a HVAC I`ve never been on the domestic side of the bysiness therefore I wouldn`t worry about an employment that`s related to the collapse of the construction business.

I hope everything will work itselves out before my time to move has come so I`m kinda sitting back right now and trying to collect as much info on what is it to work in USA and am I right to be wanting to go there

Cheers
Sparky Brother


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Sparky Brother said:


> Hi everyone thanks for the attention.
> 
> I have no doubt whatsoever the times will get better in the United States and take my bet it will be sooner than. most people think.
> 
> ...


It will take the USA at least 10 to 15 years to get out of that mess, I have family running large businesses there and they are going down losing money , so do not expect any sooner at least I will say 10 years, I lived there all my life and been in business but this is the worst ever the USA seen.
It started there and went all over the world,Busch had started the war in Iraq and thats what we all get.
Good Luck and once you get there write me and tell me what you think.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I agree. I already have the citizenship but it will be at least 5 years before I could realistically head over there and work.


----------

